# Help, 886 Radio with 893 Kernal need fix



## murdocxi (Dec 15, 2011)

*I have a problem and need to see if someone can help me figure this out I tried to get back to stock from the leaked OTA's so I can do the offical but after using R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 for what ever reason i had a 886 radio and 893 kernal and webtop does anyone know how i can fix this? I cant do the OTA or the leaks I am system 886 right now with these verison*

*5.5.886 * *CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00 *Baseband version

*5.7.893 WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
* 2.6.35.7-g68606e6* - *[email protected] #1 *- Kernel version


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

murdocxi said:


> *I have a problem and need to see if someone can help me figure this out I tried to get back to stock from the leaked OTA's so I can do the offical but after using R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 for what ever reason i had a 886 radio and 893 kernal and webtop does anyone know how i can fix this? I cant do the OTA or the leaks I am system 886 right now with these verison*
> 
> *5.5.886 * *CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00 *Baseband version
> 
> ...


Not to be rude man, but have you read anything on here? This is a common issue that's been discussed in multiple threads. There is no solution currently.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

murdocxi said:


> I have a problem and need to see if someone can help me figure this out I tried to get back to stock from the leaked OTA's so I can do the offical but after using R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 for what ever reason i had a 886 radio and 893 kernal and webtop does anyone know how i can fix this? I cant do the OTA or the leaks I am system 886 right now with these verison
> 
> 5.5.886 CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00 Baseband version
> 
> ...


You cannot get the OTA if you took a leak and yes you do need help because your programming is all over the place. Your answers are here but you're gonna have to do some research.


----------

